# error in portmaster -D -u gnome\*



## mfaridi (Jul 4, 2009)

when I run this command after cvsup I see this error


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds


===>>> The sysutils/gnome-volume-manager port has been deleted: This port has been obsoleted by Nautilus
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
```

how I can solve this problem ?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 4, 2009)

`# portmaster -o x11-fm/nautilus gnome-volume-manager` maybe?


----------

